# YouTube Studdering?



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

So I don't normally use the YouTube app on my Roamios but I thought I would give it try (normally just use my Chromecast). Well, on both my Roamios I get pretty consistent studdering and freezing.

Is anyone else seeing this? One of my Roamios is wired and the other is wireless so I don't think it is a networking issue. I have no problems with YouTube on any of my other devices.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

rainwater said:


> So I don't normally use the YouTube app on my Roamios but I thought I would give it try (normally just use my Chromecast). Well, on both my Roamios I get pretty consistent studdering and freezing.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this? One of my Roamios is wired and the other is wireless so I don't think it is a networking issue. I have no problems with YouTube on any of my other devices.


I'm having the same issue with my Roamio Pro and Mini. Just started a few days ago...


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Ditto. This also affects Amazon and Netflix apps too once I encounter the problem (why? I have absolutely no clue). I have to reboot the modem and that seems to solve it but only for a little while. I've decided to only use YouTube through my ATV and not my Roamio anymore.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

I've been noticing more of it lately, but this was on desktops and android tablets. It would seem FIOS is having bandwidth issues.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I noticed this the other night. I don't normally use YouTube at all, but I used it to watch a related video to a show I was watching and it kept pausing and cutting out the audio.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Both my Pro and Basic have been doing it for a few weeks, maybe the last update is responsible?

My Roku's play the same YouTube video's just fine through the same network, switches, modem etc so its definitely the TiVos and not wiring or bandwidth issue.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I had that problem after the update on my pro,After i rebooted my tivo evrything is fine.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

eric102 said:


> Both my Pro and Basic have been doing it for a few weeks, maybe the last update is responsible?
> 
> My Roku's play the same YouTube video's just fine through the same network, switches, modem etc so its definitely the TiVos and not wiring or bandwidth issue.


Unfortunately you can't rule out a WAN bandwidth issue because the Roku and Tivo likely access different youtube servers.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just watched the promo for The Muppets from the main screen. Not sure what app it's using but it was also studdering. I think they might have some sort of memory or buffering issue.


----------



## pdc (Feb 9, 2005)

I've been seeing the same problem, but only on one of my Minis. My other Mini and Roamio have no problems - all of them hardwired via gigabit Ethernet or MOCA. I reported the problem to Tivo Tech Support, but since it was only happening on YouTube, they were stuck. They suggested trying to move it to another location in the home to see if it was a problem with the Mini or with the network. But the inconsistency of it happening makes it hard to diagnose. Reboots seem to have no impact

Within the YouTube settings, there is an option to turn on an informational overlay that tells you the current stream bitrate and resolution. Even when the video does not stutter, the bitrate meter stops updating a few seconds into the video (around 5 Mbs) and the resolution tops out well below the actual video resolution (somewhere around 850px on a 1080p video).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

there's another thread about this issue with premieres, it has a link to the tivo support forum where a couple of mods are asking for tsn numbers to help with the investigation:

https://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11265739#e11265739​


----------



## GeoPea (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm also having issues with YouTube freezing, or not even launching when i click to open it from the menu. I have a Roamio Pro on Cablevision in central NJ. Other apps such as AOL, Yahoo, etc don't have the problem. 

I find that rebooting fixes the freezing for a short time. So wouldn't that indicate that the problem is in the Tivo box, rather than somewhere in the connection?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I tried it a few times recently and the studdering has stopped for me. Not sure if they did something on their end to fix it, or if it was my network causing the issue before. But all seems OK as of right now.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Last night YT was unusable for me thru the Roamio. Way too much stopping and starting.

I switched to the Xbox One YT app and it worked fine.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Rkkeller said:


> Last night YT was unusable for me thru the Roamio. Way too much stopping and starting.
> 
> I switched to the Xbox One YT app and it worked fine.


Wow... that was exactly what I did last night, too. Were you spying on me?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Is anyone else still having YouTube Stuttering on their Roamio, or Plus/Pro?

I can go several days to a week and then I have to reboot when it starts stuttering.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't use it very often, but the last few times I did it worked fine.


----------



## hoyalawya (Sep 8, 2015)

Marc said:


> Wow... that was exactly what I did last night, too. Were you spying on me?


My wife was trying to watch Netflix on the Roamio basic box and the stream stuttered. So I switched to the Xbox One for video and all stream was butter smooth. Maybe the Romaio is underpowered?


----------



## Patrickcg (Jul 15, 2003)

Add me to the list of you tube studerers. Very fustratung.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Mine was fine last night but a few days ago it was really bad, seems to come and go for no apparent reason. 

Its been handy to have the Roku as an alternative.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Youtube on my 2 tuner premiere seems to be working now with no stuttering.


----------

